#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Google Pay payment method for eBay.

## Bhavya

eBay is one of the world's popular eCommerce site. eBay uses PayPal as their payment option but both split in 2015. So now eBay introducing Google Pay as a new payment option in order to reduce the use of PayPal. Check out this article for more information.

----------

